# [SOLVED] Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network



## DonaldG

The above drawing shows the layout of our existing Home Network. I would like to access the HP Laserjet 1200 printer with the Galaxy Tab 10.1 Android Tablet.

The printer is attached to the main Desktop via a USB2 cable. The desktop and two laptops can access the printer. (The voip phone is a separate item and is shown so as to include it in the drawing.)

The Galaxy Tab 10.1 runs Android 3.0 OS. The 'Office' app I use is Polaris Office. It produces MS Office documents in .doc, docx, xls, xlsx etc. When I go to print any document I get the notification "You can only print on Samsung Printer" (This notification appears when any document/photo etc produced by any other App)

I understand that it is possible to install a printer sharing app. I would be most grateful for guidance on which app and how to configure it.

I only want to access the printer from the Android Tab but if possible but not essential, to access the various drives on the desktop/laptops...

...Help .....

.... please.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Use this app:

https://market.android.com/details?...51bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ocC5hbmRyb2lkLnByaW50Il0.

Its from HP to print to any HP printer from your device. Plus its free.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Hi MC
Thanks for the link - My daughter has commandeered the Tab - when I get it back, I will try that one out and let you know how it pans out. I may have to wait until tomorrow.

Regards


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Regret - Printer not found error with the HP. It did a scan for it.

Note - see the drawing, the printer is NOT a wireless printer but connected to the home wreless networn VIA a USB2 cable to the main desktop computer.

Is this the problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Huh.. Well its weird that your Laptop can see the the Printer though USB. TBH if you didn't show that drawing I would have said theres no way your laptop is connecting to the printer.

Here is what I think. Your laptop is connecting to your desktop though the HP Printer Software (Guessing you downloaded it). The HP printer App doesn't know how to send files though your desktop and then to the printer.

For my HP Printer (Photosmart C7280) my HP app found it using the router. So not sure if any (current) printer App can do that.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

The laptop is not available at the moment - when it is, I will give full details - Because it is a home network, I have set the various facilities to 'share'


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

I have set up the Dell laptop and just done a test print from it to the HP Laserjet attached to the Main Desktop (6Core) to confirm to me that it does infact work.

The following 3 screen grabs are from the Dell laptop to show the Home Network, as seen from the laptop.






























If only I could get the Samsung Tab 10.1 to be able to send documents to the printer in the main desktop too ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Since your sharing your printer though your home network, I'm not sure how to fix that with the HP app.

The only app that I found would be the Printshare app which will install a program on your computer so you can print from anywhere. Although I still don't think that will work.

The only way so that your printer could be seen by the App is if you have a router with a USB port on it. If you do try to plug the printer into the back of the router.


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Thanks Masterchief

I think that we must draw a blank on this. I have Printshare and the HP app. neither can find the printer.

I think I will have to set up a procedure of attaching a document to be printed to an email and send it via pop3 to the desk top for printing that way... It is a little more long winded but it does work. 

In reality, the need to print from the Tab 10.1, will not be often - We will have to live with it! (short of buying a Samsung Wifi printer!)


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

.. Oh, I forgot to add

Thank you for your help, advice and pointers...I have certainly learnt a lot about android OS on this journey :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

Glad I could help with all of it! If you have anymore questions Ill be sure to answer! :grin:

Sorry I couldn't get the Printer problem fixed. Sadly Android has still yet to add a printer option in the OS. :ermm:


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Android Tablet accessing printer on Home Network*

I am marking this thread as solved.

My HP Laserjet 1200 printer, as shown on the left of the drawing in post 1 decided it was time to die! (* See below) 

I have replaced it with a Samsung ML-2950 wireless mono laser printer. The installation was relatively straight forward - just like adding another computer to the home network! 

What is more, being a Samsung printer, It is recognised by the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1. The only minor hassle was the pop-up from the Printershare and the HP Printer apps. That was eliminated by removing the apps.

All is now well...:grin:

Apart from a very dead HP Laserjet. It is now an ex laserjet.  

*I spent an interesting hour or so, performing an autopsy on it. The printer found a strange way of committing suicide, the plastic flexible cover of the heater bar started to break up. Within 6 prints, it went from perfect to smudged unreadable band down one side!

I now have a coffin (cardboard box) filled with stepper motors, assorted screws, springs gears, laser head (that was interesting pulling that apart as well:whistling I also have a half filled, refilled, cartridge as well.

Tomorrow, the un-Laserjet is having a funeral down at the local recycling centre.. Flowers and donations to the Laserjet Hospice nearest to you.:flowers:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Haha. What are the odds of the printer dying? Thats such an odd death as well.

I am happy you atleast got a wireless printer and the Tab sees it no problem. :thumb: If you would have gotten another wired one I might have yelled at you :facepalm:.

Good luck tomorrow at your "funeral" . I wish you well.

Atleats everything works now! That is the best part. :dance:


----------



## Coolfreak

R.I.P. HP Laserjet :sad:


----------

